# Plastic axle bushing installation



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

What's the procedure for installing new plastic bushings inside the wheels on my Craftsman 8/25?










I'm replacing the worn out hex bushings to fix the play in my axle, getting the wheels off was a chore. I had to heat up the wheels to get them off the rusty axle and the plastic bushings disintegrated. I got a couple of new bushings above (3/4" ID 11/16" OD) part # 585591 today.

I'm guessing they are a friction fit into the wheels and supposed to slip on the axle? My plan:
1. clean up the inside of the wheel and wire brush the rusty axle
2. gently tap the new plastic bushing into the wheel with a piece of wood and a deadblow hammer
3. grease up the axle and slip it back on. 

Just wanted to check before I wreck the new plastic bushing. Maybe it's supposed to slip into the wheel as well and no pressing is required.

Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If it was me, and after you get the new bronze bearings (bushings) in the case and axle back on, I would do a practice run on a clean axle after sanding it clean smooth. I would start by wiping the axle down with a lube, fit the axle wheel shim and see how it fits. Then with a clean, lubed wheel, try sliding that over the axle with the shim on it. You can try putting it in the wheel first, but that may cause damage if you're not careful. Each repair would be depending on the circumstances as to how the final assembly is achieved.

BTW, sometimes you have to lightly tap the case octagon sides ever so slightly to true up a snug fit for the bronze bushing.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you talking about the plastic sleeve you show?
That should just slip over the axle, I pack it with grease before and after I put mine on.
Then after the season I pull it off inspect and clean it up and repack.
Wheels that are never pulled will rust up.


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for the tips, I'll clean everything well, go slow and try not to force anything.


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Just a quick update on how it went. Had to use the propane torch on both wheels to melt the old plastic wheel bushing to get the wheels off. Removed the old bushing remnants, cleaned up the axle with a wire wheel. Put the new hex axle bushings on (one was completely gone, the other almost worn through) and lightly greased the axle. The new plastic wheel bushings were a snug fit on the 3/4 axle and a slightly loose fit in the wheel, so I heated the bushings up a little with a heat gun (just a little) and pushed them onto the axle by hand. Then I greased them up liberally to take up the play and slid the wheels back on. The drive power is so much better now that the axle is aligned with the gears properly.


----------

